# Diablo Inferno solo world fist



## Bobby Ross (19. Mai 2012)

Moin,

vor nicht mal ner Stunde wurde Diablo offenbar solo im Infernomodus gelegt.

http://www.diablofans.com/topic/42866-i-beat-diablo-inferno-solo/

http://imgur.com/a/7wLWQ#7

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es nach 4 Tagen schon erledigt wäre, grade da Blizzard schon damit geworben hat, wie lange es dauern soll. Es kann natürlich sein, dass es nur ein fake ist, aber ich glaube schon das es stimmt, wir müssen wohl auf Bestätigung warten.

Schönen Tag noch


----------



## skyline930 (19. Mai 2012)

Bobby schrieb:


> Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es nach 4 Tagen schon erledigt wäre, grade da Blizzard schon damit geworben hat, wie lange es dauern soll. Es kann natürlich sein, dass es nur ein fake ist, aber ich glaube schon das es stimmt, wir müssen wohl auf Bestätigung warten.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Mai 2012)

schick, schick, is also für progamer schaffbar

wir sind an der allerersten inferno champ grp gnadenlos abgesoffen und hölle war easy


----------



## BaddaBumm (19. Mai 2012)

1. SC gespielt... interessiert kein Schwein.

2. Hat er selbst gepostet, dass er mehr als 100 Tode angesammet hat, bis er down war. Von daher hat er sich nur durchgestorben. Wahnsinnsleistung!

Sollte ja jedem aufgefallen sein, dass der Trash/Champs schwerer sind als die eigentlichen Bosse. Wenn ich die einfach stehen lasse bzw. mich einfach vorbeisterbe ist das nicht unbedungt ne super Leistung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. Mai 2012)

außerdem unsterbliche mage skillung.

keine vita auf rüstung und man stirbt niemals.


----------

